
Show HN: Extending Markdown with Pandoc+Panflute - zzleeper
http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/
======
zzleeper
I've been an extensive Pandoc user and wrote my thesis, website, etc. on
Markdown. However, extending it was hard, as you either had to a) learn
haskell, or b) learn the Pandoc internals in order to use pandocfilters [1].

To solve this, I wrote Panflute, a Python package that allows anyone to extend
Pandoc's Markdown with a bit of Python code.

You can use it for simple stuff such as creating tables of contents, or more
advanced stuff like CSV tables [2], output from external programs [3] (so you
can fetch online data), and many things.

It's Pythonic, open source [4], and hopefully useful if you like Markdown :)

[1]
[https://github.com/jgm/pandocfilters](https://github.com/jgm/pandocfilters)

[2] [http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/guide.html#yaml-
code-b...](http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/guide.html#yaml-code-blocks)

[3] [http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/guide.html#calling-
ext...](http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/guide.html#calling-external-
programs)

[4]
[https://github.com/sergiocorreia/panflute](https://github.com/sergiocorreia/panflute)

